# Interesting read about importing American Vehicles.



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon folks,

See below our article about importing American Vehicles.

How to Import a Classic American Car - AIB Insurance

Don't forget, we give up to 15% discount for all forum members and we specialize in performance and imported vehicles so give the our team of specialists a call on 02380 268351 to start a quotation.

Many Thanks

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

